# Cobb Island Fishing.



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Has anyone ever fished on Cobb Island? It is near me and I have never seen anyone talk about fishing from there. Has anyone done it? How was it? What types of fish caught there? Thanks all in advance!!


----------



## Lobo29 (Oct 24, 2012)

I only fished their on a boat for Memorial Day and caught 80 croaker all in 12-16"


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow! Sounds great. Do they have a beach to fish from? Or a pier?


----------

